# Dollar Tree



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Could anyone tell me if dollar tree has the Christmas stuff on the shelves yet?I need to buy the plastic baskets for fruit baskets we give out at church.I havent been able to find them in bulk online.Need 25-30 baskets,I planned to get the cello bags to put then in this year.We used saran wrap last time,it was time consumming.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't know if eveything out but the wrapping paper is. G&S


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Ours only has Halloween and fall decorations out now, no Christmas stuff yet, Thank God! Too early, I haven't even started thinking turkey and stuffing yet........LOL


Do a google for "Baskets wholesale", plenty of sites. If you don't have a Tax ID, you could use the church's.

How about wicker trays for the fruit, only $1.10 each but a 24 min order...................... Forget it they want a $200 min order. But you still get the idea.
http://www.magic-enterprise.com/products/baskets/xmas/xmas01.htm
.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Ours has Christmas stuff in plus if you want things in bulk they will discount them even more but you must place an order.

PQ


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

seem tobe putting it out now. walmart, too. and our local walgreens has some candy canes out already.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Yes,yes they do. I noticed it when I was in there yesterday. Big Lots was putting out their Christmas stuff two weeks ago. It seems too early to me.


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

I know this thread is old. But check your local thrift stores for baskets. Baskets are cheap at thrift stores and you save these items from going into the landfill when you buy from thrift stores.


----------

